# Whats the Sex?



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anybody wanna take a shot at the sex of this frog for me?

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n598/johnboyle1451/163.jpg

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n598/johnboyle1451/164.jpg

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n598/johnboyle1451/165.jpg


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

If it's an adult, I'd say female, but it's hard to say without a profile or front shot showing the belly.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

It is not an adult but it is approximately 10-12 months old


----------

